# Movie Marquee: X-Men The Last Stand



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Shane takes a look at the third installment in the X-Men series. How does the new director, Brett Ratner, hold up against the first two films? Tune in and find out exactly what Shane has to say about X-Men: The Last Stand.

*Movie Marquee: X-Men The Last Stand*


----------

